# Hey guys got some new pixs on my build CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well guy we are moving along on my bbq pit not much more left then is the trailer. Thank you guys at Big Bear Pits for making it happen..


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

That BBQ pit is bad arse...


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

sweeet. watcha cooking for us?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice......ya gonna do cookoffs or just for fun???


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow - nice work!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice... you realize, it will out live you?


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks guys. yea I just like to cook on weekend and yea it will out live me lol 3/8' thick smoker and firebox lol


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

awesome looking pit!!!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Great Job!!!!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Wish I had the welding skills for that.

Or a wallet! Good job


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

wow


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

where did you get those rollers? are those outriggers on the ends?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet pit!


----------

